

Conspiracy Theories and the NSA - fejr
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/conspiracy_theo_1.html

======
generj
I almost wonder if Scheneier is pushing for the job of special prosecutor.

He certainly would be quite effective in that role, although I guess he's not
a lawyer. Having him or one of the EFF lawyers as a special prosecutor is
pretty much the only way I'd trust the NSA's "reforms".

